# Forums de traductions



## ccciolll (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite, pour faire un cadeau à un copain, faire traduire son surnom dans tout un tas de langues et ensuite lui broder sur une cravate (vu qu'il est obligé d'en porter à son travail)

Avec l'aide des traducteurs automatiques et de copains qui connaissent bien la langue, j'ai pu faire une traduction en Anglais, en Japonais et en Allemand, ainsi que de façon plus hasardeuse (avec juste les traducteurs auto) en Italien, Portugais, espagnol, neerlandais, suedois, russe, grec, arabe et hebreux.

Cela dit, étant donné ses goûts et ses origines, il serait primordial pour moi de les traduire aussi en *Breton*, en *Gaellique* (Irlandais) et en *Polonais*. Et pour une histoire de conviction personelle, je le voudrais aussi en Esperanto.

Alors je me demandais si vous connaissiez des gens susceptible de m'aider à cela, ou des forums sur lesquels je pourrais poser la question.

Evidemment il faut rester discret, sinon plus de surprise, c'est pourquoi je ne donne pas ici son surnom, vu qu'il travaille sur internet J'en ai déjà trop dit.


----------



## utc (29 Août 2006)

Pense aussi a la langue des indiens d'amérique, car c'est extrèmement rare et cela a été utilisé pendant la segonde guerre mondiale  pour éviter que les conversations ne soient utilisées suite a une interception. 

Je ne peux pas t'aider, mais je te souhaite bon courage et bravo pour ce cadeau très personnel.


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pense aussi a la langue des indiens d'amérique, car c'est extrèmement rare et cela a été utilisé pendant la segonde guerre mondiale pour éviter que les conversations ne soient utilisées suite a une interception.








Avec un peu d'entrainement on pourra peut être en faire un militaire de celui-là.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Moi je peux le traduire en belge (francophone of course)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Quelque chose contre les militaires peut-&#234;tre ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu d'entrainement on pourra peut être en faire un militaire de celui-là.


Noooooon! Mais avec une belle guépière en cuir on aura une super Mata Hari...


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pense aussi a la langue des indiens d'amérique, car c'est extrèmement rare et cela a été utilisé pendant la segonde guerre mondiale  pour éviter que les conversations ne soient utilisées suite a une interception.
> 
> Je ne peux pas t'aider, mais je te souhaite bon courage et bravo pour ce cadeau très personnel.


de la précision.... la langue du peuple Navajo......


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Noooooon! Mais avec une belle guépière en cuir on aura une super Mata Hari...


et en serrant les lacets bien fort ?!.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> de la précision.... la langue du peuple Navajo......



Roger?...  La puuuuuréééééééééée!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2006)

Vous déconnez là, il est super bien ce sujet. 


 






_edit : ayé,  j'ai noté le sujet. _​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2006)

D'ailleurs, Patoch', j'ai une question.

Comment dit-on UTC en langue Corse?


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

​


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose contre les militaires peut-être ? :mouais:



Non ...
           Mais tout dans la vie est une affaire de choix, ça              commence par le téton ou la tétine , ça se termine              par le chêne ou le sapin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, Patoch', j'ai une question.
> 
> Comment dit-on UTC en langue Corse?



*U* *T*afonu di u *C*ulu...


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

pour notre ami ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un p'tit lien pour qu'il puisse causer &#224; une prochaine conversation mondaine...... 

veuillez agr&#233;er,_ blablabla_.....


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

Pour le breton

Pour le gaélique

Et le polonais


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pour le breton
> 
> Pour le gaélique
> 
> Et le polonais




Super ton dictionnaire!


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

Je peux te tenter une traduction en Hopi, une autre langue indienne...  Et j'ai de quoi te faire du ga&#233;lique et du polonais. Envoie moi le surnom en mp. Pour le breton, faut demander aux bretons. Tu veux du breton bretonnant ou de l'armorique batardis&#233; ?   Fait gaffe quand m&#234;me, v&#233;rifie-les tous, &#231;a peut vite d&#233;raper, une traduction.  
Puisqu'on s'&#233;gaye, je vous en raconte une, &#224; propos de traduction. 
Y'a un paquet d'ann&#233;es, lors d'une manif en soutien aux &#233;tudiants de Tien An Men, je me retrouve assis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un dissident chinois, et d'un responsable de SOS racisme. L'organisation, qui &#233;tait &#224; l'&#233;poque dirig&#233;e par Harlem D&#233;sir, avait fait faire sp&#233;cialement des affiches avec la main jaune et le slogan "touche pas &#224; mon pote" traduit en mandarin. Ils en &#233;taient super fiers... Et puis le type de SOS racisme s'en va, je reste seul avec le dissident chinois, qui me confie alors en rigolant : "le mandarin, vous savez, c'est tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;. Parfois une petite erreur peut changer bien des choses. Le slogan, sur la main, par exemple, ce n'est pas "touche pas &#224; mon pote", mais "*caresse pas mon pote*"..."


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2006)

pas de probleme, je vais voir avec un de mes collegues irlandais pour le gaelique 
je reviens aussitot que possible (quand j'ai le surnom )


----------



## N°6 (29 Août 2006)

Pour l'esperanto, tu trouveras peut-&#234;tre ton bonheur ici ou l&#224;...


----------



## daffyb (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te tenter une traduction en Hopi, une autre langue indienne...  Et j'ai de quoi te faire du ga&#233;lique et du polonais. Envoie moi le surnom en mp. Pour le breton, faut demander aux bretons. Tu veux du breton bretonnant ou de l'armorique batardis&#233; ?   Fait gaffe quand m&#234;me, v&#233;rifie-les tous, &#231;a peut vite d&#233;raper, une traduction.
> Puisqu'on s'&#233;gaye, je vous en raconte une, &#224; propos de traduction.
> Y'a un paquet d'ann&#233;es, lors d'une manif en soutien aux &#233;tudiants de Tien An Men, je me retrouve assis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un dissident chinois, et d'un responsable de SOS racisme. L'organisation, qui &#233;tait &#224; l'&#233;poque dirig&#233;e par Harlem D&#233;sir, avait fait faire sp&#233;cialement des affiches avec la main jaune et le slogan "touche pas &#224; mon pote" traduit en mandarin. Ils en &#233;taient super fiers... Et puis le type de SOS racisme s'en va, je reste seul avec le dissident chinois, qui me confie alors en rigolant : "le mandarin, vous savez, c'est tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;. Parfois une petite erreur peut changer bien des choses. Le slogan, sur la main, par exemple, ce n'est pas "touche pas &#224; mon pote", mais "*caresse pas mon pote*"..."


 J'en ai une aussi d'histoire v&#233;ridique de ce genre.
Une dame tr&#232;s bien sur tout rapports fait un voyage de longue dur&#233;e au Japon. Au fil des temps qui passent, elle passe et repasse devant une maison sur laquelle il y a un bien joli id&#233;ogramme. Elle en tombe amoureuse (de l'idogramme) et le prend en photo afin de se faire r&#233;aliser &#224; son retour un pendentif.
Le temps passe et elle porte r&#233;guli&#232;rement ce bijou qu'elle affectionne jusqu'au jour o&#249;...
Lors d'une soir&#233;e mondaire elle rencontre un japonais. Bien entendu il remarque tout de suite le pendendif et ne dit rien. Ils sympatisent... jusqu'au moment o&#249; ce brave japonais ose la question :
-  "Savez vous ce que signifie votre pendentif ?"
- Non, mais je trouve vraiment tr&#232;s joli cet id&#233;ogramme !
- En effet, mais il signifie : "Entrez par derri&#232;re" (rappel l'ideogramme &#233;tait affich&#233; sur une maison)
sic? :mouais:

Depuis il est rang&#233;....


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour,  

Si le flamand et le canarien t'intéressent ... MP


----------



## SveDec (29 Août 2006)

Je peux éventuellement te vérifier le russe


----------



## ccciolll (30 Août 2006)

Bon, j'ai plusieurs réponses à faire alors.

D'abord, de bien jolies anecdotes, je pense qu'on pourrait en faire 50 pages dans le genre, toujours aussi cocasses.

Bon ensuite Pharmacos, pour la traduction en Wallon, j'habite près de Lille donc je baigne presque dedans, je pourrais presque la faire moi-même.

Merci pour le lien vers Lexilogo, La mouette, mais j'ai déjà ce site dans mes favoris depuis longtemps et c'est d'ailleurs par là que j'ai traduit tout ce que je pouvais en automatique. Seulement, comme le surnom est un peu délicat (il est composé de 2 adjectifs dont l'un fait office de substantif (ça fait un truc genre "le malfoutu bienheureux" dans lequel "malfoutu" serait un substantif) et en plus le 2e adjectif est assez rare pour ne pas trouver sa traduction dans tous les dicos ou avoir droit à 4 traductions différentes d'un dico à l'autre) je préfère laisser la traduction à un humain qui parle la langue plutôt qu'à une machine, surtout quand on voit les traductions allemand vers français faites en automatique (j'achète pas mal d'article en allemagne sur ebay, et les traductions ne me renseignent pas toujours beaucoup).

Merci aux différents qui me proposent leurs services, vous aurez de mes nouvelles par MP

Enfin, N°6, le lien pour esperanto "La" est pas mal du tout, je l'avais pas trouvé celui-là, mais malgré tout, je ne sais pas si l'adjectif doit apparaître avant ou après, et ce genre de détail, donc si je trouve un prof d'epseranto (il y en a un au centre social chez moi) je poserai tout de même la question.


----------



## ccciolll (30 Août 2006)

Tiens, j'y pense, il a failli aller habiter à Marseille, fût un temps, peut-être qu'une traduction en occitan serait bien ?


----------



## ccciolll (30 Août 2006)

Et tant qu'on y est, si il y en a qui lisent l'hébreu, l'arabe ou le japonais, si ils veulent bien voir si ce que j'ai trouvé a un sens, je suis bien incapble de le savoir moi-même.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Elle va faire 2 m&#232;tres de long, ta cravate.


----------



## N°6 (30 Août 2006)

Et sinon, t'es fort en broderie ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

&#199;a va &#234;tre joli en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

et en écriture hiéroglyphique  cela te dis ?


----------



## ccciolll (30 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Elle va faire 2 m&#232;tres de long, ta cravate.



Ben en fait, je rassemble ce que je peux et je verrais bien combien je peux en mettre.

Au minimum, je mettrais fran&#231;ais allemand polonais anglais gaellic et breton, et ma touche perso l'esperanto

et si il reste de la place, du japonais, de l'arabe, et &#231;a sera d&#233;j&#224; pas mal je crois.



N&#176 a dit:


> Et sinon, t'es fort en broderie ?



Moi non, mais madame a fait des &#233;tudes textiles et elle fera &#231;a &#224; merveille.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a va &#234;tre joli en tout cas !



je te le fais pas dire !



			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et en &#233;criture hi&#233;roglyphique  cela te dis ?



Euh, &#231;a devient un peu hard, l&#224;, non ? Il faudrait broder en couleurs.

Et pourquoi pas en morse, en braille, en LSF, ou en aram&#233;en aussi&#8230;
Et puis en binaire ou hexad&#233;cimal pendant qu'on y est ?

J'ai le dos large, dis-donc, aujourd'hui.

Comme dit la chanson :
Ma belle-m&#232;re elle m'a fait voir son cul
sacr&#233; nom d'un chien qu'il &#233;tait la-arg-eu
on pouvait jouer aux cartes dessus
sacr&#233; nom d'un chien qu'il &#233;tait large son cul


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ah ! Ben voil&#224; ! Du Dunkerquois ! C'est &#231;a qui manquait pour que &#231;a soit parfait !


----------



## ccciolll (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Ben voilà ! Du Dunkerquois ! C'est ça qui manquait pour que ça soit parfait !



Ah, un connaisseur !

Je te dis même pas le prénom de l'épouse de mon copain


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Août 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai plusieurs réponses à faire alors.
> Bon ensuite Pharmacos, pour la traduction en Wallon, j'habite près de Lille donc je baigne presque dedans, je pourrais presque la faire moi-même.



Bonjour
N'oublie pas
Wallon de Namur,deCharleroi,deLiège,du Brabant Wallon,des différents villages et hamaux Ardennais....etc...etc
Je te souhaite bon courage.
Prevoir un zoom pour chaque inscription.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Ah, un connaisseur !
> 
> Je te dis même pas le prénom de l'épouse de mon copain


CHANTAL ???? :affraid:


----------



## ccciolll (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> CHANTAL ???? :affraid:






CONDOLÉANCES.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Pur&#233;e... j'y crois pas !  Vous devez chanter souvent  J'esp&#232;re qu'elle se lave bien les mains avant de manger


----------



## kisco (30 Août 2006)

pour le gaelic :
*an feasogach fuat* :love:


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Octobre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Tiens, j'y pense, il a failli aller habiter à Marseille, fût un temps, peut-être qu'une traduction en occitan serait bien ?


Pour ça je peux essayer de t'aider ! Pour l'Esperanto je peux demander à un pote !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

En même temps, si depuis 2006 il ne l'a toujours pas offerte, sa cravate...


----------



## giga64 (31 Octobre 2009)

Quoique... un caleçon trois ans après, ça peut faire running gag...


----------



## cassandre57 (31 Octobre 2009)

Ooooops, désolée ! :rose:


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2009)

Ben ouais "oups"&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2009)

L'autré hé, on y croit à mort. 

"Ah ben j'avais pas vu!"


----------

